# What does SDS in Rome Sds stand for?



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

What does the SDS in Rome SDS stand for.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

snowboard design syndicate


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sloppy Dick sucking


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Some dumb schmuck


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

because google is just too complicated


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shred Destroy Shralp!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

So Damn Sexy


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

jtchompy said:


> because google is just too complicated


That'd actually make it BGIJTC


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

secret duckling school


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Snowboarders Don't Study


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

it stands for 

SNOW! DAMNIT! SNOW!


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Same Damn Shit


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Rome Sure Does Suck


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Sacrificing Dying Skiers


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

shit dude, sorry.


----------



## Kuragari (May 26, 2009)

Ah, I was wondering it stood for.



jtchompy said:


> because google is just too complicated


Actually this thread adds to the answers that people search for on google.

In the case of this thread you can see the first link will lead you right back here.

'http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+does+rome+sds+stand+for'


In fact, that's how I found this forum in the first place, by googling something I wanted to know... :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

haha The first one is actually correct but some of the others here are hilarious. haha
I'll add: Snowboarders Definitely Satisfy


----------



## PizzaGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> snowboard design syndicate


Don't listen to that LIAR!


----------

